# What is this tricycle



## Euphman06 (Nov 29, 2011)

Local craiglist ad posting here. Trying to decide if this is worth it or not? Any thoughts on who made this trike or how old, value? Thanks for any help!

http://allentown.craigslist.org/atq/2727083818.html


----------



## ridingtoy (Nov 29, 2011)

My first guess is American National somewhere in the late 1920s to early 1930s. Have to consult some photographs when I get home to try to positively ID it. Looks like the finish is pretty rough. Maybe they'll negotiate on the price some based on it's condition?

Dave


----------



## Euphman06 (Nov 29, 2011)

Seller just got back to me. It's apparently a Colson. They didn't tell me anything beyond that though..


----------



## ridingtoy (Nov 29, 2011)

OK...looking at the photos again, I can see it still has a head badge. If there's a particular model name - Elfin, Fairy, Brownie, Flyer, etc. - it should be on the badge along with the Colson name. Whatever model it turns out to be, it appears to be more rare having the handlebar brace. Looking at the tricyclefetish website Colson photos, none of the ones shown there have a brace. Hope you can work out a good deal on it, if you decide to pick it up.

Dave


----------

